# 1be for W8 ?



## AkAl (Sep 10, 2004)

I have a tip type W8 Passat sedan and am trying to figure out the proper 1be part numbers for springs and shocks. do you just transpose the 1be over your number found in the trunk? or is there some method to get the correct part #? thanks


----------



## Maurizio (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: 1be for W8 ? (AkAl)*

AkAl, Sorry no one has responded yet. I'm not really sure what you are referencing. If you have access to, or contact with a dealer, could you not ask them what the stock part numbers are - and then proceed from there?


----------



## AkAl (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: 1be for W8 ? (Maurizio)*

the 1be springs are the VW sport springs for the W8 they only drop about 1" but provide much better performance. the problem is there are about 4 different # on etka. thanks for your concern!


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: 1be for W8 ? (AkAl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AkAl* »_the 1be springs are the VW sport springs for the W8 they only drop about 1" but provide much better performance. the problem is there are about 4 different # *on etka*. thanks for your concern!

Was gonna help you, but i also have Etka..


----------

